
Salvatore Cezar Pais's another futuristic patent: a terawatt fusion reactor - bufferoverflow
https://patents.google.com/patent/US20190295733A1/en
======
bufferoverflow
This is the same US Navy man who got patents for

1) Room temperature superconductors

[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20190058105A1/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20190058105A1/en)

2) An "inertial mass reducing device" (a.k.a. UFO tech)

[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170313446A1/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170313446A1/en)

3) A gravitational wave generator

[https://patents.google.com/patent/US10322827B2/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US10322827B2/en)

I find it absolutely ridiculous these patents are granted without working
prototypes.

